# العثرات



## سلوى الحبيبة (17 سبتمبر 2011)

هل شعري ادا كان يعثر الناس يجب ان اغطيه


----------



## سلوى الحبيبة (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ولكن المسيح يقول الويل لمن تاتي منه العثرات


----------



## أنجيلا (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*هيعثرهم ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لو كنتي بتتكلمي عن الناس العاقلة مش المريضة نفسيااااا فمفيش داعي لسؤال *
*اما الحيوانات التي تثار من مجرد رؤية الشعر فدول لازمهم علاج نفسي مش تغطية الشعر *
*ما تغطي وجهك بالمرة فممكن تعثري بيه حد!ّ!*
*الشعر مش عضو تناسلي يجب ع المراة ان تغطيه بل هو تاجها والا لاصبحت المراة ككل عورة اي مجرد عضو تناسلي *

*عشان تجاوبي ع سؤالك اقلبيه *
*هل شعر الرجل لو كان يعثر حد لازم يغطيه*

*هتلاقي انو مفيش اصلا حاجة اسمها "شعر يعثر" !!*

*الحق ع الاسلام اللي صور المراة ع انها عورة وفتنة لازم تُغطى بخيمة سوداء.. وصور الراجل.. يُثار من اقل الاشياء.. اي حيوان مش بيقدر يتحكم في نفسه بل بينفي عقله وبيخلي شهوته هي اللي تتحكم فيه ... *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

سلوى الحبيبة قال:


> هل شعري ادا كان يعثر الناس يجب ان اغطيه



*المشكلة مش فيكم، المشكلة في من يبحث عن "العثرة" بكل حوّاسه، حتى شعر الهررة يُعثره.*


----------



## سلوى الحبيبة (17 سبتمبر 2011)

في الكتاب المقدس 
*(ويل للعالم من العثرات.. ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي به تأتى العثرة) (مت 18: 7) (من أعثر أحد هؤلاء الصغار المؤمنين بى، فخير له أن يعلق في عنقه حجر الرحى ويغرق في لجة البحر) (مت 18: 6)*

انني اخاف ان اطهرت شعري ان يكون معثرة لاحد .


----------



## صوت الرب (17 سبتمبر 2011)

سلوى الحبيبة قال:


> في الكتاب المقدس
> *(ويل للعالم من العثرات.. ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي به تأتى العثرة) (مت 18: 7) (من أعثر أحد هؤلاء الصغار المؤمنين بى، فخير له أن يعلق في عنقه حجر الرحى ويغرق في لجة البحر) (مت 18: 6)*
> 
> انني اخاف ان اطهرت شعري ان يكون معثرة لاحد .


بإختصار شعر المرآة ليس عورة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 سبتمبر 2011)

العثرات هى الرجوع عن المسيحية وليس الشعر


----------



## أنجيلا (17 سبتمبر 2011)

سلوى الحبيبة قال:


> في الكتاب المقدس
> *(ويل للعالم من العثرات.. ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي به تأتى العثرة) (مت 18: 7) (من أعثر أحد هؤلاء الصغار المؤمنين بى، فخير له أن يعلق في عنقه حجر الرحى ويغرق في لجة البحر) (مت 18: 6)*
> 
> انني اخاف ان اطهرت شعري ان يكون معثرة لاحد .


*عزيزتي الشعر ليس معثرة لاحد *
*المسلمون يحاولون اطفاء الشرعية باي طريقة ع الحجاب اللي انتهك كرامة المراة بشكل صارخ لان عندهم المراة مجرد عورة وفتنة لازم تُغطى*

*شعرك يا اختي ليس معثرة *


----------



## fouad78 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

إلتقيت عائلة سورية مهاجرة
وقصوا علي ما حدث معهم عندما ذهبوا مع ابنتهم للتسجيل بالنفوس (في منطقة نائية مغلقة)
والبنت مع أنها كانت محتشمة ولكنهم كانوا يراقبونها كما تراقب الكلاب الجائعة قطعة لحمة
اليوم شعرك عورة غداً وجهك عورة وبعدها صوتك عورة وبعدها صوت حذاءك عورة
كما يحدث في أفغانستان حيث يعاقبون المراة التي تصدر صوت بحذائها
عزيزتي أنتي لا تحتاجين أن تغطي شعرك
هم من عليهم أن يُشفوا من هذا المرض​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب لو حد جة قالك انتي عورة مش هتنزلي من البيت علشان مش تعثري حد

بلاش يكون التفكير تفكير شخص متخلف رجعي بدوي من امه محمد 

امه التي لا تعرف القراءة ولا العلم​


----------



## My Rock (17 سبتمبر 2011)

العثرة بالمفهوم الكتابي هي ان تفعل شئ غير لائق كتابياً ومسيحياً يدفع الأخرين لاخذ فكرة سيئة عنك كمسيحي وعن إيمانك في المسيح.
العثرة ليست مرتبطة بكيفية ترجمة الاخرين لك كمسيحي، فإن كان المسلمين يعتبرون صلاة المسيحي كفر، فهل هذا يمنعنا من الصلاة؟

الذي يحكمنا هنا هو الروح الكتابية، نصاً وروحاً بحسب الكتاب المقدس وبحسب الروح القدس.
فإن كانت شهوة المسلم تدفعه للنظر بعين الإشتهاء لكل مرأة ظاهر شعرها، فهذا مرض هو مسؤل عنه وحده، فهو أشبه بالشاذين الذين ينجذبون للاطفال. فهل نمتنع عن إنجاب الأطفال بسببهم؟ هل نمنع الطفلة من ان تعيش طفولتها؟
ام نمنع هذا المريض الذي هو اشبه بحيوان شهوة؟


----------



## سمراءءء (17 سبتمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> العثرة بالمفهوم الكتابي هي ان تفعل شئ غير لائق كتابياً ومسيحياً يدفع الأخرين لاخذ فكرة سيئة عنك كمسيحي وعن إيمانك في المسيح.
> العثرة ليست مرتبطة بكيفية ترجمة الاخرين لك كمسيحي، فإن كان المسلمين يعتبرون صلاة المسيحي كفر، فهل هذا يمنعنا من الصلاة؟
> 
> الذي يحكمنا هنا هو الروح الكتابية، نصاً وروحاً بحسب الكتاب المقدس وبحسب الروح القدس.
> ...



كلامك صحيح ومقنع ويا اختي سلوي الاخوه الاعضاء على كدا ردوا بشكل واضح عمره ما كان الشعر عثره بس بكون عند الشخص نفسه النيه السيئه ونقص بداخله على اساس كدا بقللك انه عثره ولازم تغطيه يعني لما تشوقي صندوق بريد ماشي يالشارع يبقي دا اسمه ايه ؟؟
كلشي حرام حتي انه تضعي برفان حرام وما يبان منك شي مجرد ريحه  دا تخلف يعني تمشي الست وريحتها وحشه كدا احسن .


----------



## bob (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*في ناس مش لاقية حاجه تعثر نفسها بيها 
(بتبحث عن سبب تعثر نفسها)
لكن الشعر عمره ما كان عثره
*


----------



## miraam (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا بس عايزه اسأل هل يمكن ان يخلق الله شئ عثر او نجس ؟؟؟؟؟*

*و ليه ربنا خلق للمرأة شعر طالما انه يعثر و ليه خلق لها وجه و صوت طالما كل هذا يسبب عثرات ؟؟؟؟ ليه لم يخلقها مجرد اناء للانجاب فقط لا غير ليس لها شكل او اراده او صوت حتى لا تعثر بهم احد ؟؟؟؟؟ *

*ممكن حد حيقول الله خلقها كدا لزوجها فقط ... اقول لك ان الله خلق حواء من ضلع فى جانب ادم و لم يخلقها من قدمه تعرفى ليه لكى تكون معين نظير لادم لا ان تكون تحت قدمه وظيفتها فقط متعة ادم  .. و اذا كنتم بتقولوا ان المرأه خلقت فقط لمتعة الرجل طيب المراة التى لم تتزوج تعمل ايه فى نفسها تروح تدفن نفسها بقى بالحيا و تخلص طالما مالهاش رجل و بتعثر الناس بصوتها و شعرها  !!!!!*

*اما عن العثرات المقصوده فى الانجيل ليس مقصود بها الشعر و الصوت بل المقصود بها ان احد يتسبب فى وقوع اخر فى خطية ايمانية مثل اريوس مثلا الذى بدع بدعة ايمانية معينه و تسبب فى انه اعثر ايمان كثيرين هذا هو المقصود بمن يعثر احد هؤلاء الاصاغر .*

*ممكن حد يقول طيب ماانتم عندكم الراهبات بيغطوا شعرهم و انتم داخل الكنيسة بتغطوا شعركم اقولك ليه .... احنا بنغطى شعرنا داخل الكنيسة لان شعر المرأة هو تاج راسها فانا و انا واقفه امام ملك الملوك بغطى شعرى كنوع من الخشوع امام ملك الملوك ... الراهبات كمان مش بيغطوا شعرهم بس لا دا بيحلقوه كمان لان بالاضافة لسبب انه تاج راسها كمان هى زهدت العالم فى كل شئ -فى الاكل فى الزواج فى تصفيف الشعر فى المال فى الملابس الفاخره و غير ذلك - بالتالى اى شئ ممكن يشغلها عن ربنا تنزعه من حياتها و شعرها ممكن يشغلها فهى بتشيله و بتغطى راسها كنوع من الزهد و الخشوع .... و عموما الرهبنه دا طريق و قامة روحيه عاليه قليلون الذين يستطيعون ان يسلكوه و يسلكوه بارادتهم دون ان يغصبهم احد و دون ان يغصبوا الاخرين ان يسلكوا نفس طريقهم.*


----------



## وردة الرمال (18 سبتمبر 2011)

في الإسلام انت حينما تغطين نفسك فذلك حفاظا على نفسك من أعين الرجال الجائعة، لم يحرم الاسلام العمل ولا العلم على المرأة ولكن امرها أن تحفظ نفسها
أنت حينما تغطين نفسك تحترمين غيرك فالرجل لا يقاوم النظر للمرأة الجميلة وقد خلق الله تفاوت في درجات الجمال بيننا لذلك فأنت حينما تغطين نفسك فأنت تساعدين الرجل على غض بصره وعلى الاقتناع بما لديه
أنت حينما تغطين نفسك فقد منعتيها من العذاب وساهمت في منع العذاب النفسي عن غيرك
حينما تكونين شابة تملأين الأنظار وتحطمين قلوب المسنات وتجعلين الرجال كبار السن يتحسرون على كبر زوجاتهم وحينما تبدأين في الهرم وترين إلى غيرك من الشابات تحسين بما أقوله لك.
تغطيتك لنفسك يفرض على الآخرين احترامك وأنت تحترمين الآخرين.
حتى بواس الرسول في الانجيل قد أمر المرأة بتغطية شعرها و في الانجيل كذلك أمر بغض البصر، فكيف تجعل الزيت أمام النار ولا يشتعل فغض البصر يساعد معه الستر.


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 سبتمبر 2011)

وردة الرمال قال:


> فالرجل لا يقاوم النظر للمرأة الجميلة



*هههههههههههههه
هذا الرجل الحيوان ...... وليس كل الرجال هكذا ....*


----------



## وردة الرمال (18 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ، المرأة كلها جميلة مهما كانت فأنوثتها تجعلها جميلة ثم هي ان استترت ساعدت الرجال على غض البصر وحفظ النفس.
لا تقل بأنك ملاك وانك شخص معصوم و أنك لا تتأثر فطبيعة الرجل هو أن يتأثر بالمراة ثم قل لي لماذا أمركم الانجيل بغض البصر إذا كنت لا تتأثر بالرؤية ولماذا أمر الانجيل المرأة بأن تلبس لباسا محتشما إذا كان جسمها لا يغوي؟ ولماذا لم يأمر الانجيل الرجل بأن يلبس لباسا محتشما؟ 
فالفرق بيننا وبينكم هو أن الإسلام أمر بلبس اللباس المحتشم كما أمر الانجيل ولكنه أضاف لذلك تغطية المرأة لشعرها 
أليس هناك مثل عربي يقول نصف جمال المرأة شعرها
يا أخي نحن بشر ولدينا قلوب ونتأثر، فالشخص المتزوج الذي يعمل دائما مع نساء من الثامنة صباحا حتى الخامسة مساءا وكل يوم بلباس جميل ومكياج يقعد معها طول اليوم أكثر من قعوده مع زوجته أيكون قلبه من حجر ولا يتأثر
بالله عليك هل أنت تحكي عن شخص من لحم ودم أم نحكي عن دمى تتحرك بالكهرباء
أليس الأجدر بهذه المرأة أن تستر جمالها لتحافظ على بيت امرأة أخرى من الدمار، فهي حينما تستر نفسها تجعل الرجل لا يرى محاسنها وبذلك تساعده على الحفاظ على بيته من الدمار


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 سبتمبر 2011)

وردة الرمال قال:


> صوت صارخ، المرأة كلها جميلة مهما كانت فأنوثتها تجعلها جميلة ثم هي ان استترت ساعدت الرجال على غض البصر وحفظ النفس.
> لا تقل بأنك ملاك وانك شخص معصوم و أنك لا تتأثر فطبيعة الرجل هو أن يتأثر بالمراة ثم قل لي لماذا أمركم الانجيل بغض البصر إذا كنت لا تتأثر بالرؤية ولماذا أمر الانجيل المرأة بأن تلبس لباسا محتشما إذا كان جسمها لا يغوي؟ ولماذا لم يأمر الانجيل الرجل بأن يلبس لباسا محتشما؟
> فالفرق بيننا وبينكم هو أن الإسلام أمر بلبس اللباس المحتشم كما أمر الانجيل ولكنه أضاف لذلك تغطية المرأة لشعرها
> أليس هناك مثل عربي يقول نصف جمال المرأة شعرها
> ...



*لا تحكمى على غيرك دون علم .... فلا فرق عندى أن كنت منقبه أم لا... فالمشكله ليست فى المرأه .... بل فى العين التى تنظر لها ....

انت تعودت أن تعيشيى فى مجتمع ينظر إليك كأنثى ..... وليس كإنسان*


----------



## sarkoo (18 سبتمبر 2011)

كما أن المرأة جميلة في عيون الرجل كذلك الرجل في عيون المرأة ...... فقد يثيرها بجسده .... بوسامته بصدره .... برجولته ..... بعضلاته ..... فلماذا لم يطالب الإسلام الرجل بأن يتحجب .....
أما من يثار لرؤية مجرد شعر فهو لا يختلف عن الممارسات الجنسية الشاذة كؤلائك الذين يثيرهم الضرب والسادية أو  لعق أحذية أو أرجل النساء


----------



## وردة الرمال (18 سبتمبر 2011)

لماذا تحذفون مشاركتي والروابط التي وضعتها، أليس من حقي الادلاء برأيي


----------



## أنجيلا (18 سبتمبر 2011)

وردة الرمال قال:


> في الإسلام انت حينما تغطين نفسك فذلك حفاظا على نفسك من أعين الرجال الجائعة، لم يحرم الاسلام العمل ولا العلم على المرأة ولكن امرها أن تحفظ نفسها
> أنت حينما تغطين نفسك تحترمين غيرك فالرجل لا يقاوم النظر للمرأة الجميلة وقد خلق الله تفاوت في درجات الجمال بيننا لذلك فأنت حينما تغطين نفسك فأنت تساعدين الرجل على غض بصره وعلى الاقتناع بما لديه
> أنت حينما تغطين نفسك فقد منعتيها من العذاب وساهمت في منع العذاب النفسي عن غيرك
> حينما تكونين شابة تملأين الأنظار وتحطمين قلوب المسنات وتجعلين الرجال كبار السن يتحسرون على كبر زوجاتهم وحينما تبدأين في الهرم وترين إلى غيرك من الشابات تحسين بما أقوله لك.
> ...


*الرجل ايضا يثير المراة ويفتنها وابسط مثال يوسف الذي فتن امراة العزيز وتسبب في دمار زواجها *
*فعلى كلامك هذا الذي لا يقبله عقل... لماذا لا يلبس الرجل الحجاب ايضا كي يساعد المراة ع غض بصرهاااااا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sarkoo (18 سبتمبر 2011)

عزيزتي ما هذه الحجج الغريبة التي تضعينها ..... الإعلانات تظهر لك امرأة تحمل كيس شيبس وتضع قطعة منه في فمها وتغمض عينيها وتذوب بعدها في عالم الخيال فهل هذا يعني أن الشيبس أثارها .....!!!!
ثم إن نفس إعلانات الشامبو التي تتحدثين عنها وتعتبرينها دليلا على أن الشعر مثير تنفذ بنفس السيناريو مع الرجل أم أنك لم تشاهدي ولا مرة إعلانا لشامبو كلير للرجال ..... !!!!
ترينه يضع الشامبو على شعره ويطوف بين البنات اللواتي يندهشن بجمال ورونق شعره فهل هذا يعني أنه يجب أن يتحجب لأنه أثار البنات في الإعلان ...... هذه طريقة تسويقية تعتمد على أن الوضع الطبيعي أن يعجب الرجل المرأة وتعجب المرأة الرجل ......


----------



## sarkoo (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*أظن أن لا أحد عبر عن ما نتحدث عنه كما عبر الكاتب السوري نبيل فياض عندما قال :
أغرب ما في الإسلام، كمنظومة معقّدة للغاية، هو هذه القوة الاستلابيّة التي تجعل المرأة تدافع عن تحقيرها الذاتي !!*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 سبتمبر 2011)

يا وردة الرمال - بما انك وردة، فهل اذا أتتك النحلة منقادةً اليك بغريزة فهل سوف تمنعيها بأن تضعي اوراق العنب فوق الوردة؟!


----------



## miraam (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*ان كان بتغطية الرأس و الوجه دخول الناس سواء رجال او اناث الى الملكوت دى تبقى حاجة سهله جدا .. *

*على فكرة العلاج الخارجى اسهل بكتير من العلاج الداخلى ان يكون عندك صداع و تاخدى مجرد مسكن له شئ سهل جدا اما معرفة السبب الحقيقى للصداع و علاجه علاجا حقيقا مجديا فهذا هو الصعب..... ان تغطى المرأه حتى لا يعثر الرجل فهذا مجرد مسكن اما انك تسمو بهذا الرجل فى مشاعره و نظره و فكره و تجعله يسمو من مرحلة الشهوانية الحيوانيه الى مرحلة السمو الانسانى فهذا هو العلاج لان الرجل الشهوانى الحيوانى حتى لو تغطت كل سيدات العالم امامه سيعثر من شكل الغطاء نفسه لان تحته امرأة لان الشهوه مش بالنظر فقط لكن بالفكر كمان .... *

*لكن للاسف انت بتحلوا الامور حلول سطحية جدا مثل اقطع يد السارق لتمنع السرقه ارجم الزانى لتمنع الزنى اجلد الغير محجبه لتجعل النساء تتحجب غطى الست لكى لا يعثر الرجل و هذه حلول ما اسهلها لكن الاصعب ان تقرب الانسان من الله وتجعله هو من نفسه يمتنع عن الخطيه حتى ان حاولت الخطيه تجذبه كما فعل يوسف الصديق و رفض ان يفعل الخطيه مع امرأة فوطيفار التى حاولت اغرائه و قال كيف افعل هذه الخطيه العظيمه و اخطئ امام الله يعنى لم يفعلها خوفا من الله و ليس من الرجم او الجلد لم يفعلها لسموه الروحى و الفكرى و النفسى و الاخلاقى و ليس لان المرأه وحشه او غير مغريه له *


----------



## وردة الرمال (20 سبتمبر 2011)

حتى إن لم يفهم الرجل لماذا أمر الله المرأة بتغطية المرأة لنفسها ولشعرها، سوف يأتي اليوم الذي تفهم فيه المرأة نفسها ذلك.


----------



## وردة الرمال (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*مريم أم يسوع التي تقدسونها تغطي شعرها
الأم تريزا أعظم أم في العالم تغطي شعرها
والمرأة في الاسلام تغطي شعرها
فما الفرق بين الثلاثة يرحمكم الله؟ هل أتى الإسلام بما يسيء للمراة
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 سبتمبر 2011)

وردة الرمال قال:


> حتى إن لم يفهم الرجل لماذا أمر الله المرأة بتغطية المرأة لنفسها ولشعرها، سوف يأتي اليوم الذي تفهم فيه المرأة نفسها ذلك.


 

المرأة تفهم أن ما خلق منها هو عبارة عن مهارة ونعمة أنعمها الله عليها شأنها بذلك شأن الخلائق على الاطلاق، والمرأة تفهم ان صفاء روحها وقلبها هو تاجها وليس قطعة قماش توضع لا تكبت ولا تقتل الغريزة الحيوانية إن وجدت مع ذوات النفوس المريضة والضعيفة.


----------



## وردة الرمال (20 سبتمبر 2011)

حسنا، لماذا كانت القديسة مريم تضع غطاء على رأسها ألم يرى الله إلى قلبها


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 سبتمبر 2011)

وردة الرمال قال:


> *مريم أم يسوع التي تقدسونها تغطي شعرها*
> *الأم تريزا أعظم أم في العالم تغطي شعرها*
> *والمرأة في الاسلام تغطي شعرها*
> *فما الفرق بين الثلاثة يرحمكم الله؟ هل أتى الإسلام بما يسيء للمراة*


 
مريم أم يسوع وجدت تغطي شعرها في بعض الايقونات متبعة ً بذلك المجرى الذي كان يسير به مجتمعها....ولم يفرض عليها على الاطلاق.

الام تريزا - تغطي شعرها وغيرها من الراهبات لتكون ملابسهم الرسمية  ومرة أخرى لم يتم فرض شيء عليهم فأنا أراهم بدون اغطية الرأس في اكثر من مناسبة فهل المبدأ ينطبق على الاسلام عزيزتي؟ ام تريدين من جميع النساء المسيحيات ان يكنّ راهبات؟!

المرأة في الاسلام: تغطي شعرها لانه عورة وهو منشط للغريزة الجنسية لدى الرجل المسلم (وليس غيره) - المرأة في الاسلام فرض عليها وبأوامر محددة ومن يخالف يعاقب ويقتل في بعض الاحيان (السعودية وافغانستان نموذجان). المرأة في الاسلام تتحجب كي تلحق بركب المجتمع خوفاً وليس قناعة. فهل عرفتي الفرق عزيزتي؟

تحياتي


----------



## وردة الرمال (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا فادي للتعليق
ولكن يبقى هذا الموضوع اقتناع شخصي، لطالما اقتنعت داخليا أن هذا هو الشيء الصح لمنع الفتنة فالله لم يحرم على المرأة الخروج أو العمل او الحياة بشكل عادي ولكن طلب منها فقط ان تستر نفسها وهي تقوم بذلك حفاظا على نفسها وعلى غيرها.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 سبتمبر 2011)

وردة الرمال قال:


> شكرا فادي للتعليق
> ولكن يبقى هذا الموضوع اقتناع شخصي، لطالما اقتنعت داخليا أن هذا هو الشيء الصح لمنع الفتنة فالله لم يحرم على المرأة الخروج أو العمل او الحياة بشكل عادي ولكن طلب منها فقط ان تستر نفسها وهي تقوم بذلك حفاظا على نفسها وعلى غيرها.


 
الله يطلب أن تستري نفسك بأخلاقك وبجمالك وبأحترامك. مادام الشيء قناعة شخصية فلك كل الحق في التعبير عن رأيك.

تحياتي


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 سبتمبر 2011)

وردة الرمال قال:


> *مريم أم يسوع التي تقدسونها تغطي شعرها
> الأم تريزا أعظم أم في العالم تغطي شعرها
> والمرأة في الاسلام تغطي شعرها
> فما الفرق بين الثلاثة يرحمكم الله؟ هل أتى الإسلام بما يسيء للمراة
> *



*الفرق هو ان هؤلاء القديسات فهموا جوهر الوصية وليس حرفيتها, فكان الداخل اولا نظيفا, طاهرا, نقيا, عفيفا ....... وهذه النظافة الداخلية ادت الى نظافة المظهر ..... اتمنى ان تكونى فهمت..... نظافة القلب يا فتاتى هى الاهم .... سواء للمرأة او للرجل*


----------



## وردة الرمال (21 سبتمبر 2011)

http://dar-alquds.com/main/medforall/showthread.php?t=1535


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.ahewar.org/debat/show.art.asp?aid=172084

هذه هدية لك ايضاً يا وردة!


----------

